# My Christmas to myself!



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share some joy I had this evening!

I treated myself and did a bit of Q&A with people. Afterwards, I decided to purchase my first bonsai! It's a 12 year old (so hopefully is a bit hardier than a baby or few year old one) Juniper Procumbens Nana (supposedly quite resilient, resistant, and a good choice for beginners).

So here's my potential new addiction that arrived tonight!!! lol...


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2012)

Totally onboard with branching out with new hobbies.

Nice piece.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like a great one to start with.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2012)

how much did it cost?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It was only 12.50 after I used a gift certificate I had for $100. I would never have paid that much otherwise! But I've done business with this company before and felt confident with them.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice juniper, I love bonsai, its my hobby when I want to get a break from orchids. 
There is a pretty active bonsai society in the St Louis metro area. And there is Cass Bonsai in Edwardsville, IL also. Nothing beats seeing them live. Photos don't do them justice.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, but if it was at my house it would be inhabited by little scale size people, cars and houses! oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice Xmas gift!

Ramon


----------

